

Show HN: Nyc – the coverage tool that works with every Node.js testing framework - BenjaminCoe
https://github.com/bcoe/nyc

======
BenjaminCoe
My coworker Isaac and I have been hacking on this nifty little tool for a few
weeks now.

The main problem that we had to overcome was that test frameworks like node-
tap ([https://github.com/isaacs/node-tap](https://github.com/isaacs/node-tap))
spawn many subprocesses.

nyc overrides child_process.spawn, collects coverage reports for all child
processes, and pulls a coverage report back together again.

